# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  A LITTLE "CHILL"

## PERRISCICABA

Hello everyone!
Here are some photos from this morning around my "Village", hope you guys enjoy it.
No photoshop at all!

Mac

----------


## Tahr

Hah! We are walking into the lower greenstone tomorrow :Grin: 

Looks like it will be fun.

Maybe you could run a lead out to Slip Flat hut for us, and carry in a decent heater while you do it.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Stop by for a "cuppa" before it

Mac







> Hah! We are walking into the lower greenstone tomorrow
> 
> Look like it will be fun.

----------


## Tahr

> Stop by for a "cuppa" before it…
> 
> Mac


Message me a contact phone number.

----------


## grunzter

...That's a good reason to stay in the North Island during winter!

----------


## puku

I want to dislike! We don't have as much over here thank christ. 3cm around house,  not sure up the hill. All roads out of the maniototo are closed

----------


## sako75

Looks like the Moas have been frozen in their tracks by the big chill

----------


## gadgetman

> ...That's a good reason to stay in the North Island during winter!


Harden up. Any day with any weather is a good day.

----------


## Scouser

You see guys, for winter hunting we bring a 'Patio Heater' (the mushroom shape behind the table)......cant beat a soft cock!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kiwijames

There was snow in Napier this morning!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

I don't think that your fellow Scousers would like the softcock tag somehow. Lol
Ya wanna fight?

----------


## deadidick

@Scosser, Me and my mate were talking about taking a gen set for our next hunt for our elecy blankies and also for the coffee machine. tuff not being able to have a latte to start you off I the morning.

----------


## deadidick

> @Scosser, Me and my mate were talking about taking a gen set for our next hunt for our elecy blankies and also for the coffee machine. tuff not being able to have a latte to start you off I the morning.


Opps sorry that was @Scouser

----------


## Scouser

> I don't think that your fellow Scousers would like the softcock tag somehow. Lol
> Ya wanna fight?


If you cant laugh at yourself!!!!!!!!!  :Psmiley: 

that set up was on Clements road, the previous trip we were fukin freezin in our scratchers...mumbling about being too cold....patio heater was the answer!!!!!!

----------


## sako75

Like the setup. Just don't gas yourselves in the tent
I like the idea of generator and coffee machine.
Pack a hot water bottle if you have to

----------


## gadgetman

> If you cant laugh at yourself!!!!!!!!!


There will be plenty of volunteers to step up and do it for you.

Oi you lot behind me, get in line.

----------


## Tahr

We are in Tekapo chasing Tahr before we move onto the Greenstone tomorrow. I'm picking we will have a cold walk in tomorrow.
Pretty damned cold on the hill today. We've seen a few Tahr but nothing special. Most of the weather went around Tekapo but that didn't stop a dump of snow and a freezing SWesterly.

----------


## kidmac42

I was in the upper caples last week. There's was about 2-2 and a half feet of powder up at and past the hut in Kay creek

----------


## PERRISCICABA

[QUOTE=kidmac42;366758]I was in the upper caples last week. There's was about 2-2 and a half feet of powder up at and past the hut in Kay creek.

Call in to say hello next time!

----------


## kidmac42

Yea mate, will do no worrys

----------


## Dundee

Keep the bloody chill :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kidmac42

Its not so bad mate, your just too close to Auckland is all

----------


## Dundee

Far enough to stay away :Wink:

----------

